# Atlas Code 55 Turnouts



## katytexasnscaler (May 9, 2018)

Ok, so a simple question I hope question...

With the longer there axle locomotives out now,
is it best to use the custom line #10 and #7 for a larger layout.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Bigger is better, up to a point*



katytexasnscaler said:


> Ok, so a simple question I hope question...
> 
> With the longer there axle locomotives out now,
> is it best to use the custom line #10 and #7 for a larger layout.


katytexasnscaler;

The higher the frog number, the easier the routes of any turnout are for large locomotives, and everything else. However a #6 turnout should accommodate even large locomotives. The higher the frog number, the more space a turnout takes up, particularly track length. So if you have plenty of room, use as big a frog number turnout as you want. Since prototype turnouts have much higher frog numbers than model ones, those #10 and #7 turnouts will look more like the real thing. Just curious; does Atlas sell code55 turnouts in those higher frog numbers? Those that I've seen look to be #5s.

hope that helps you;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## katytexasnscaler (May 9, 2018)

I have seen #7 and #10, not costume line but atlas code 55 yes


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

If you're primarily using flextrack, this isn't as big of an issue, but it seems like only the #5s have a known, corresponding radius of segmented track that straightens the diverging line back out, for example for a yard. #7s, IME, will leave you with a tight yard if you don't put anything in between them.
The #5s are also less tolerant of things that are out of NMRA standard. I used dozens of #5s on three quarters of my layout and then #7s, primarily, on the other quarter and I'm much happier with the #7s. In other words, if you intend to use Bachmann locomotives and rolling stock, aim to avoid #5s where you can. Not all of my Bachmann stuff has issues with the straight route of the #5s, but the greater majority does, even if it's just wobbling crossing the frogs.
I also think the #7s look nicer in terms of how fast the rolling stock shifts direction.


----------



## katytexasnscaler (May 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info...

I think I will also use most #7 atlas and maybe Peco medium for the yard, like you I love the longer turns for smooth operation,
I have just never dealt with 3 axle truck Loco's...and do not want to rebuild the thing...




“Driving the train doesn’t set its course. The real job is laying the track”


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

katytexasnscaler said:


> Thanks for the info...
> 
> I think I will also use most #7 atlas and maybe Peco medium for the yard, like you I love the longer turns for smooth operation,
> I have just never dealt with 3 axle truck Loco's...and do not want to rebuild the thing...
> ...


Well, #5 is still okay for some of the larger locomotives. My Kato AC4400CW doesn't have a lick of trouble with the #5s, nor with 10"R curves. It just looks funny on the tight curves. If you get into things like a steam loco with ten drivers, I think that's the point where #5 starts getting iffy.


----------

